

The Long Tail of Technical Debt - baha_man
http://michaelfeathers.typepad.com/michael_feathers_blog/2012/05/the-long-tail-of-technical-debt.html

======
eevilspock
> In fact, 78% of total test execution time is spent by only 20% of the tests.

The Pareto Principle manifest yet again.

